

Samsung Gets Ready to Attack Nokia - dylangs1030
http://www.forbes.com/sites/ewanspence/2013/02/18/samsung-gets-ready-to-attack-nokias-budget-sized-flank/

======
SlipperySlope
Essentially, Samsung is targeting the one part of Nokia that has not already
been ruined by Microsoft ...

"The Asha range of devices is one of Nokia’s most popular range of handsets.
While not as fully featured as the current Windows Phone handsets, they are a
cut above a regular phone, including a web browser, email client, and social
media applications. Nokia’s strategic planning assumes that the Asha handsets
will continue to be best-sellers."

